# RR: 3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1. Kell, Busch Quartet (1937)










2. de Peyer, Melos Ensemble London Members (1998)










3. Ettlinger, Tel Aviv Quartet (1962)










4. Shifrin, Emerson String Quartet (1996)










5. Leister, Amadeus String Quartet (1967)










6. Wright, Boston Symphony Chamber Players (1994)










7. Leister, Leipzig String Quartet (1996)*










Condensed Listing:
1. Kell, Busch Quartet (1937)
2. de Peyer, Melos Ensemble London Members (1998)
3. Ettlinger, Tel Aviv Quartet (1962)
4. Shifrin, Emerson String Quartet (1996)
5. Leister, Amadeus String Quartet (1967)
6. Wright, Boston Symphony Chamber Players (1994)
7. Leister, Leipzig String Quartet (1996)


----------

